# Catching Shrimp??



## Jcamp34 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey everyone, I am new to the area and was wondering if anyone goes shrimp fishing in the bay or outside of it? Is there a certain time a year? Cast Nets or night time with underwater lights? I have always wanted to catch shrimp but never have, I would love any information about it!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

You can with seine nets


----------



## Jcamp34 (Feb 18, 2020)

Is there a certain area, or time of year that is the best?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Grass beds hold them year round, but the larger are few and far between until they start running good. Spring early summer use to catch them with castnets on 90, but they ckosed that down years ago


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don'[t know which bay you're talking about but if you go in perdido, the best thing to do is go to the wildlife commisson on the canal and get a map.
the season and areas constantly change with the weather.
we got busted with a gallon 50 ft. from out of the cut off area in wolf bay.

jack


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Following. I’ve seen a few YouTube videos of people going out at night with water proof drop lights and big hoop nets made for shrimping and catch tons. I was also wondering a time of year to catch and where to do it.


----------



## Jcamp34 (Feb 18, 2020)

Jack, thank you for the info. I live by Santa Rosa Sound. Have you been shrimping there before? Also, Are the shrimp that live in the grass beds year round big enough to eat, or just bait?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't know if this is legal these days but traps work fine.*

I made shrimp traps for years and caught hundreds of pounds. Right now(FEB), the bait shrimp caught around Yankeetown are really nice. These shrimp are caught in 3-6' depth off Crystal River.

55 years ago, I trapped lots of shrimp just north of the Mobile Causeway within a few hundred yards of Stauter Boat Works. I had 5 traps that I made.

I think plans for these traps can be found way back in the Tips Column here on PFF. If not, check Google or Pintrest.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Back in the 60’s & 70’s we would fill a #3 washtub every night using cast nets off a dock in the St. John’s River during the jubilee 
My uncle would buy shrimp meal ( no idea what was in it ) and mix it with white clay then make balls with the mixture. Those balls were tossed into the water around the dock before dark and lanterns hung over the side at dark when we started throwing the nets. The shrimp boats were out at the same time trawling and by 1980 we were doing good to catch a gallon in a night



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

At night is illegal if im not mistaking this fact if your bating a spot.


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Hoop nets are illegal as well!


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

U can use a cast net in the fall just not from the bridges on hwy 90. The big white gulf shrimp come up the bays to the rivers and creeks to spawn in the fall. I would check with the FWC website for specs on your net size and baiting spots if that your thing.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eatme said:


> U can use a cast net in the fall just not from the bridges on hwy 90. The big white gulf shrimp come up the bays to the rivers and creeks to spawn in the fall. I would check with the FWC website for specs on your net size and baiting spots if that your thing.


at weeks bay pelican point, i used to fish and throw a net for bait.
i would come up with (sometimes) a dozen or so of fat jumbos.
i kept casting until i got a cooler full, quit fishing, and went home.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Haven’t thrown a net for shrimp since 1980 and that was on the old Shand’s Bridge on the St Johns. I spent a lot of summers growing up at my uncle’s home just across the St John’s from Greencove Springs
We use to catch them in a small bait seine net in the lagoon that use to be on the southwest side of the Destin Bridge in the 60’s $ 70’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

